# Cthulhu AIO Box



## Timwis (19/10/21)

Cthulhu mod release an AIO which accommodates a Boro Tank and comes with rebuildable bridge!

Kit Includes:
1 x Cthulhu RBA AIO body 
1 x CM RBA TANK
1 x Drip tip
1 x Spare bag
1 x dry fire 510 adapter
1 x Adapter for Aspire Nautilus coils
1 x USB-C Charging cable
1 x User manual 

Size: 80*48.2*22.8mm

Net weight: 112g

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (19/10/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (19/10/21)

https://www.cthulhumod.com/cthulhu-aio-the-smallest-18650-boro-device/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (19/10/21)

@Jengz


----------



## Jengz (19/10/21)

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> @Jengz


Nea, nope, huh uh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/21)

I think this looks pretty cool! One would hope a tad cheaper than selling a child to buy a Billet Box.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (20/10/21)

https://www.cthulhumod.com/product/cthulhu-rba-aio-box/

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (20/10/21)

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> https://www.cthulhumod.com/product/cthulhu-rba-aio-box/
> 
> @Jengz






For $20 more... thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (20/10/21)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 241891
> 
> 
> For $20 more... thanks



Hopefully that version can take a borro tank as the old one could not


----------



## Jengz (20/10/21)

E.T. said:


> Hopefully that version can take a borro tank as the old one could not


It can't but the dotshell is all u need

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/21)

Now available in SA! Bazinga!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-cthulhu-rba-aio-box?variant=41169188159683

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## DavyH (23/11/21)

I have to admit I’m far more excited about the Pulse AIO.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/11/21)

DavyH said:


> I have to admit I’m far more excited about the Pulse AIO.



Most definitely. 21700 and easily customizable and the bridge looks like a Kylin Mini which had excellent flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ryan69 (4/12/21)

Wonder if possible a mesh coil bridge


----------



## Timwis (4/12/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Wonder if possible a mesh coil bridge


A standard boro fits so you can get a mesh bridge, I even have a bridge which is for old style mesh wicking! Most of the new BB style AIO devices are interchangeable with their boro tanks and bridges. Cthulhu have already released a RBA boro (The 520)!







Of course The 520 will work independently on most other BB style AIO devices such as the Pulse AIO!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ryan69 (4/12/21)

What I meant was is there a mesh rba for the boro style tanks not a bridge that takes commercial mesh coils


----------



## Ryan69 (4/12/21)

Like say this but where you can use mesh instead of wire


----------



## Timwis (4/12/21)

Ryan69 said:


> What I meant was is there a mesh rba for the boro style tanks not a bridge that takes commercial mesh coils


Loads of RBA bridges, I assume will include a mesh one maybe @Rob Fisher would know better or someone else with much more experience using BB devices!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/21)

Timwis said:


> Loads of RBA bridges, I assume will include a mesh one maybe @Rob Fisher would know better or someone else with much more experience using BB devices!



Never heard of a mesh bridge? Don't think there is one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (4/12/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Never heard of a mesh bridge? Don't think there is one.


That really does surprise me! Like I said I do have the Grizzly which is for mesh wicking but wire coil, An opportunity for someone good with design to approach a manufacturer about a mesh bridge or the latest trend of all in one RBA boro!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryan69 (4/12/21)

That's a plan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryan69 (4/12/21)

Waiting for the pulse aio to land will be my first venture into billet box style set ups


----------



## DavyH (4/12/21)

Sounds like a good idea, but mesh tends to take up a fair amount of space. Too big for boro tanks, perhaps? Surely someone would have done this if it were practical to do so.


----------



## Munro31 (4/12/21)

The only AIO I know with mesh in is the Kylin M AIO and that is a RDTA pod system. If you get the Abyss with the bridge pack you could get the smart pnp rebuildable?


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> The only AIO I know with mesh in is the Kylin M AIO and that is a RDTA pod system. If you get the Abyss with the bridge pack you could get the smart pnp rebuildable?


Unfortunately @DarthBranMuffin just had a really bad leaking experience with the pnp coil in his abyss!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Munro31 (5/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Unfortunately @DarthBranMuffin just had a really bad leaking experience with the pnp coil in his abyss!!


Scrap that idea then!


----------



## Timwis (5/12/21)

DavyH said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but mesh tends to take up a fair amount of space. Too big for boro tanks, perhaps? Surely someone would have done this if it were practical to do so.


But then things in vaping are done often which leaves vapers thinking why didn't they think of this before and at times just as obvious but get your point about space!


----------



## Timwis (5/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Unfortunately @DarthBranMuffin just had a really bad leaking experience with the pnp coil in his abyss!!


Was that a Voopoo PnP coil or the rebuildable SMRT PnP coil?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/12/21)

Timwis said:


> Was that a Voopoo PnP coil or the rebuildable SMRT PnP coil?



PnP coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (6/12/21)

Great little device. light and pocket friendly. threading for the lock nut is a bit rough. 
the rba that it comes with surprised me, punches way above its weight class and I have tried a lot of bridges. both for mtl and rdl.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Brommer (1/3/22)

Honestly, I prefer the Cthulu AIO above the Pulse AIO. Using the 520, fully open, 4.5mm Hits like a train! So versatile.
Only downfall is the battery, but then it wouldn’t be such a great carrier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (1/3/22)

Brommer said:


> Honestly, I prefer the Cthulu AIO above the Pulse AIO. Using the 520, fully open, 4.5mm Hits like a train! So versatile.
> Only downfall is the battery, but then it wouldn’t be such a great carrier.


Yeah, I am using the 520 for a quality MTL but agree very versatile, the Cthulhu AIO no nonsense classy BB style device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/22)

I held off buying the Cthulhu AIO because I have a few boro devices and don't really need another one... but not having anything new to play with I went ahead and grabbed one. I have to say it's a rock-solid device and love the way the condensation side is completely away from the electronics which is a major problem with the Billet Box. I have a few Billet Box's that need a chip replacement due to condensation and leaks over time. It's a really small device and is very comfortable in the hand.

I love the Pioneer Insider so instead of building the one it came with I used the bridge that really works for me.

All I have to do now is play with flush nuts and see if any of them fit because I'm not a fan of the little metal drip tip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/22)

Oh, what a GOOSE! I thought the drip tip was an integrated one so was a bit sad I couldn't use my own drip tip... and lo and behold I discovered the drip tip came out of the flush nut! So bazinga! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/3/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I held off buying the Cthulhu AIO because I have a few boro devices and don't really need another one... but not having anything new to play with I went ahead and grabbed one. I have to say it's a rock-solid device and love the way the condensation side is completely away from the electronics which is a major problem with the Billet Box. I have a few Billet Box's that need a chip replacement due to condensation and leaks over time. It's a really small device and is very comfortable in the hand.
> 
> I love the Pioneer Insider so instead of building the one it came with I used the bridge that really works for me.
> 
> ...



Very nice buy there Uncle Rob! I enjoy my little Cthulhu as well. It is not a BB and should not be compared to one either. Cthulhu did a good job at making an AIO with Boro capabilities and tweaking it their own way.

I have set mine up with the Aspire QBIX as a MTL setup while the BB is my RDL setup. The Cthulhu Bridge it comes with is not bad, but I prefer the Pioneer in the BB and the QBIX in the Cthulhu.

It is a value for money little AIO this. The size got me too as I would not have come right with the Vandy Vape version and its size with my baby hands. So BB and smaller is a win for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Very nice buy there Uncle Rob! I enjoy my little Cthulhu as well. It is not a BB and should not be compared to one either. Cthulhu did a good job at making an AIO with Boro capabilities and tweaking it their own way.
> 
> I have set mine up with the Aspire QBIX as a MTL setup while the BB is my RDL setup. The Cthulhu Bridge it comes with is not bad, but I prefer the Pioneer in the BB and the QBIX in the Cthulhu.
> 
> It is a value for money little AIO this. The size got me too as I would not have come right with the Vandy Vape version and it's size with my baby hands. So BB and smaller is a win for me.



100% @DarthBranMuffin! I am really impressed with this little AIO!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/3/22)

2015 : Kangertech Mini Rba :




2021 : Cthulhu AIO

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (11/3/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I held off buying the Cthulhu AIO because I have a few boro devices and don't really need another one... but not having anything new to play with I went ahead and grabbed one. I have to say it's a rock-solid device and love the way the condensation side is completely away from the electronics which is a major problem with the Billet Box. I have a few Billet Box's that need a chip replacement due to condensation and leaks over time. It's a really small device and is very comfortable in the hand.
> 
> I love the Pioneer Insider so instead of building the one it came with I used the bridge that really works for me.
> 
> ...


Yeah the included RBA is ok but nothing to get excited about but their 520 Boro Tank is excellent giving great MTL and RDL vape, unfortunately that's a separate purchase!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (18/3/22)

Just to point out the 520 comes with an adaptor for PNP coils!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (18/3/22)

Also a nautilus adaptor, I did concentrate on the great MTL this gives but of late been testing all the airflow options and this does quite tight MTL right up to a RDL even on the loose side and everything in-between and does it all well!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/22)

Timwis said:


> Just to point out the 520 comes with an adaptor for PNP coils!


Ooooo that is cool. I like the pnp coils, leaking and all. They give great flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> Ooooo that is cool. I like the pnp coils, leaking and all. They give great flavour.


Very versatile Boro Tank indeed mate! I would agree with the flavour but less enthusiastic about the leaking!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/22)

Timwis said:


> Very versatile Boro Tank indeed mate! I would agree with the flavour but less enthusiastic about the leaking!


Was sarcastic enthusiasm but those pnp really do deliver on flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/22)

But you say the 520 is a good bridge though?

Have you got any build and wicking pics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> But you say the 520 is a good bridge though?
> 
> Have you got any build and wicking pics?


Yes excellent, bought it so when I did builds didn't take photo's, take enough of them for review products! Not in use at the moment as I have some products I am testing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (18/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> Was sarcastic enthusiasm but those pnp really do deliver on flavour!


Yeah, gathered that mate! Yep I could quite happily use the Voopoo pod mods if it wasn't for the leaking!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/22)

Timwis said:


> Yeah, gathered that mate! Yep I could quite happily use the Voopoo pod mods if it wasn't for the leaking!


When I used them I found if you wicked everyday then the leaking isn’t an issue. I currently sick everyday anyway so not really a problem. 

I’m going to look into the 520!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/22)

@obey Robot has been at it again! Laser engraved my panels for me! Bazinga! Thank you @BigGuy Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/22)

I'm thoroughly enjoying the Cthulhu I must admit. 

I agree with @DarthBranMuffin that its definitely not a BB but for what it is its really cool.

Its also bloody TINY. Super small device which is nice for work and running and around all day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> Was sarcastic enthusiasm but those pnp really do deliver on flavour!



I use the Wotofo SMRT Coils and they never leak. They do leave a bit of condensation which I wipe off on about every third tank refill.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I use the Wotofo SMRT Coils and they never leak. They do leave a bit of condensation which I wipe off on about every third tank refill.


Nice! I’m after the 520 purely for the pnp adapter which they should have made as a separate purchase. That would have been clever!

I like the pnp coils. They’re consistent flavour wise and don’t pop and spit and get all stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> Nice! I’m after the 520 purely for the pnp adapter which they should have made as a separate purchase. That would have been clever!
> 
> I like the pnp coils. They’re consistent flavour wise and don’t pop and spit and get all stupid.


The SMRT Coils should fit the pnp adapter. Same flavour, easy to build and no leaking. Plus they are as cheap as chips.


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The SMRT Coils should fit the pnp adapter. Same flavour, easy to build and no leaking. Plus they are as cheap as chips.


The smrt coil will definitely fit but now I must buy the R900 odd 520 bridge to get the adapter. Seems a bit ass about face to be honest but it looks like my only option.


----------



## Timwis (22/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> The smrt coil will definitely fit but now I must buy the R900 odd 520 bridge to get the adapter. Seems a bit ass about face to be honest but it looks like my only option.


In all fairness I doubt they would of even though of doing a PnP adaptor for a boro tank unless they had done the 520 but once doing the 520 also coming up with these adaptors and throwing them in most would be grateful for, maybe in time the adaptors might go on sale separately! You are the first I have heard have a moan about it although I can see for your own needs why that's the case but I guarantee if these adaptors where not included and then came out as a separate purchase loads would be moaning accusing Cthulhu of trying to fleece vapers! It's a case of you can't please all of the people all of the time!


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/22)

Timwis said:


> In all fairness I doubt they would of even though of doing a PnP adaptor for a boro tank unless they had done the 520 but once doing the 520 also coming up with these adaptors and throwing them in most would be grateful for, maybe in time the adaptors might go on sale separately! You are the first I have heard have a moan about it although I can see for your own needs why that's the case but I guarantee if these adaptors where not included and then came out as a separate purchase loads would be moaning accusing Cthulhu of trying to fleece vapers! It's a case of you can't please all of the people all of the time!


Fair enough. You can’t please everyone, just would’ve been cool to be able to grab it separately. I’ll probably end up buying the bridge soon enough and hopefully liking it. It looks really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

